# Lets see your barn!



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

I love seeing pictures of barns/horse facilities, so share away! I am moving, and may be building another horse property, so please, share any tips/recommendations/ideas for horse properties. What types of fencing do you all have? Favorite types of fencing?

I am on 21 acres with about 3.5 acres of pasture. Small two stall barn, two 10x12 stalls with 10x14 runs, and 12x8 hay/tack/feed room (needless to say, most of my tack goes in the trailer...) and a 12x8 tractor storage. Whole barn is 12x36. Fencing along the road is wood board, no climb, woven wire (big hole wire but mostly hidden behind brush/trees), and some electric in one of the pastures. 

Here is a view from the house, with the fencing still being put in.









And the barn at night (this shows the tractor and tack/hay area)









Looking into the stalls from the tack room- excuse the mess, was moving my stuff into the barn! 









And the stalls


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

This is where my horses live...

Not quite half of my pasture. This is about 2.5 acres looking beyond the back yard. We have a total of 8 acres.









The other half is about 3.5 acres. We have run ins shelters in both sides.









My barn from the outside. Just built last summer. 









Inside we have two stalls and a tack room with room to add two more stalls if I lose some tractor parking. This is the inside before it was stained and rubber mats added to the flooring.










How it looks now, being used. 


















And one of the tack room. Semi-organized...









I still need to stain the tack room and plant some shrubbery around the outside of the barn, but everything else is basically done. While my horses don't live indoors much, it is awesome to have shelter for them in the winter, especially when tacking up.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Love looking at these pics! I'm jealous of people who have their own facilities Dx


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Nothing fancy here. Just a simple barn/shelter.



















A 100'x200' ring and a 40'x40' pen










and 3 pastures fenced with 2 strands of electric polyrope


----------



## Shosadlbrd (Nov 3, 2013)

Here is my barn at the moment. Getting ready to build a new one and use this for boarding.


----------



## shellybean (Dec 28, 2012)

subbing...I love looking at these photos! We are going to start building up our farm on 12 acres next summer so its fun getting ideas from all of your pictures. Keep them coming!


----------



## LitasGonnaSlide (May 15, 2014)

This is a great post! Keep them coming! I hope someday I'll have my own facility.


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

Subbing...trying to decide if I should share...we have our own barn but it's....less than stellar. :-|


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

New Mexico property

Here's an overhead view. 6 14x14 covered with 14x14 outside. I shed tack/feed room. Roundpen and an arena. He have 11 acres here w/two more sheds and a big hay barn. Plus 8 acres of hay. But no pictures lol







Here s a kind of front shot view








The ranch in Texas is in 2 different places. Homestead has uuuuh....ostrich pens and the farm side has a 100yr old barn that is scary as crap with lots of spiders lol








And the original house that's been gutted thoroughly


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

The barn was already on the farm when we bought the place although in a LOT worse shape than it is now. I don't really have detailed pictures of the inside but it was used for cattle before. Down one side and across the back is where the horses go. There is a hay manger that lines this L inside the barn. We hung gates so that I could close to create stalls at feeding time and all other times they are open against the walls to make free access for the horses.

There is a hay loft and tack room inside the barn. The 2 horse trailer and lawn mowers are also in the main part of the barn and then the lean-to on the right side houses the tractor, buggy, shavings, and other misc. things.

View attachment 453730



This one is the little barn. It was originally a one car garage and then hubby built lean-to's on each side. One of those sides has the round pen attached to it. I can divide each one of those into 2 stalls. What used to be the garage is additional hay & feed storage. Not a good pictures at all but the only one I have available on the computer to give some idea what it looks like.



View attachment 453738


This barn belongs to the minis



Here are some pasture and corral shots (2 large pastures, one small pasture, 3 corral/dry lots)







View attachment 453770


----------



## LemonZeus (Oct 6, 2013)

For some reason all the photos of my barn have Lemon-Chunks in it. I'd take new ones but it's rained all day today and it's a mess. Other side has a 12' lean-to for hay and tractor storage.

Oh! And perimeter of pasture is woven wire fence with electric wire across the top. Pastures are divided with t-posts and two strands electric wire. In the top right of the pasture pic there's a motocross track we're planning on levelling maybe this year. Brother used to travel all over the country racing until a pretty bad injury knocked him out of it. So now it'll be either an arena or pasture.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

*http://www.horseforum.com/media/graphics/misc/carrot.png*

Tried to edit my last post because some of the pictures weren't working but I ran out of time. Here are the ones I think got left out.
Main barn








Small barn with round pen attached








Two of the corral/dry lots


----------



## Kristyjog (Nov 11, 2013)

This is our horse property. We have a 6 stall barn, tack room and feed storage. We have a 100x200 arena.


----------



## Jumper Princess (Apr 28, 2014)

Subbing because I am jealous of all of these beautiful properties! Can I share a boarding barn? lol


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Wow! Thanks for all the pictures guys. 

Feel free to post boarding barns, I just love admiring barns, they don't have to belong to you!


----------



## eeo11horse (Jun 22, 2012)

Here's the barn...it's attached to the pasture so they can run in and we have two stalls. The second one is of the stalls but there are horses in the way :? so you can't see them very well


----------



## eeo11horse (Jun 22, 2012)

okay nevermind the second one didn't go through


----------



## Shosadlbrd (Nov 3, 2013)

eeo11horse said:


> okay nevermind the second one didn't go through


Would love to see the interior


----------



## Strawberry4Me (Sep 13, 2012)

This is our new barn! When I say new, I mean its not even fully completed yet. So don't mind the half finished things here and there! The indoor is now almost fully complete, it just needs electrical work and lights. Paddocks and pastures are still a work in progress. 

The trails or amazing and lead to the beach!


----------



## Tesslea (May 10, 2014)

Recently moved my mare out of a barn... she hated it. Stalls were set off the back, real nice barn too but whenever it rained I would find her sticking her head out into the rain. Now when it rains she is happy. She enjoys being out in it... go figure. When winter arrives back in Texas say next January... she will just have to endure the stall when it is really bad. Daughter wants to build a fancy barn, I just want some loafing sheds... we'll see who wins. My mare just doesn't want to be in there and like my Daddy always said... a moving horse is a happy horse.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Strawberry, that looks like a gorgeous place!


----------



## CAP (Jun 18, 2014)

Here is my barn, I have 3 12x12 stalls, with removable dividers so I can make a larger one if need be, each stall has a door to the outside which has a lean too covering them for winter, broom closet off of the end of the stalls, wide alley so I have enough room if I bring in some round bales, then my heated tack room, feed room next to it with stairs going up into the loft, and cross tie area of the side of that.


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

We'll I have no pictures but I have 10 acres and have 5 acres for my horses with two large grass pastures with two ponds they can go in. We have a 24 by 48ish barn in the front that we use to store our snowmobiles, dune buggy, 6 wheeler, bob cat, tools and storage. It has a big hay loft that can hold lots of hay but we use it as storage because it's too far from out other barn. 

My horse barn is 56by 64 and right now it Has four 10by10 stalls with a space for a 10 by 16 tack room but not in place. We are getting rid of the stalls. I have a 12 by 12 open tack/feed room, with a 10 by 26 lean too that they can go into. And a 18 by 16 hay area. I have two sacrifice areas that have round bale feeders. 

I have a mesh on the outside of the perimeter, and a wire on top. And four strands on the inside making the different pastures.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Keep them coming guys! I visited the hopeful future house property and its steep but about 10 of the 20 acres could be pasture. I will post pics in my thread about moving.


----------



## kiltsrhott (Mar 11, 2012)

Sorry, this will be photo heavy! I took all the indoor ones today, but don't have any new outdoor ones due to the rain. 

Here's our barn...









The main aisle that runs the length of the barn. There are ten stalls.









Here's the front door that we never use.









And the short aisle across from that.









Down this aisle, we have the wash stall.









The tack room, which is decorated nicer than my living room at home, thanks to my mom lol.


















The feed room.









And a storage area with stairs up to the hay loft.









In the hay loft we have more storage for my mom's junk.









And the hay area. That bin is on the floor to catch the rain water that blows in through the cupola when it storms.









I like our hay loft because it's open to the stalls. This makes for easy hay feeding! Here are my ponies as viewed from the hay loft! They are wet because they just came in from the rain. 









We also have another building with tractor and carriage storage downstairs and more hay storage upstairs.

This is my grandfather's place, newly constructed about 2 years ago. He has 89.6 acres. 40 acres is wooded. I'm not sure exactly how much he has fenced off for pasture, but it's more than enough for our 8 horses.

Here's a google map screen shot that I doodled on.









I love looking at photos of other people's barns, seeing what they did differently. A lot of people on the HF have some nice barns!

The only things I wish we had done differently is have dutch doors to the outside and the paddocks coming directly off the barn. My grandfather said that feature would have been too expensive. I guess dutch doors are a pricy add-on. I also wish we had water spiggots out near the pastures so we didn't have to drag hoses or carry buckets for miles around. And it would be nice if the buildings were closer together so there wouldn't be so much lawn to mow. My grandfather said that wasn't doable either due to the grading. He had the land graded so the buildings would sit higher and not flood in rainy weather and the way the swales worked out the buildings couldn't be closer. Though I suppose that's a good feature to have, despite the extra lawn.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Very nice Kiltsrhott.


----------



## Jumper Princess (Apr 28, 2014)

I board my horse at an amazing facility. Sadly I don't have my own place but here is a tour video. There are I think around 38 horses. 1 dressage ring, 1 jump ring, and 1 indoor ring. 4 cross ties and 2 wash racks. So many pastures and the trails are endless!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NwgiuN7tXvM&list=UU-Od8EtyTa5FpSFOiVarhFg


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

I put an ad on CL seeking a few acres to lease to keep m horses on since I couldn't keep them at my place just on the city limit side of the line. The owner of this place called and said he bought a 36 acre farm just north of us across the Alabama line and was looking for someone to lease this 8.66 acre property too. My horses are the only ones here there with an 850 acre hunting lease behind it that I have full access to ride on.


The left side of the stalls is the tack room with the hay room behind the tack room. The door to tack room you can see just to the left of sink. The hay room door is around the far end.


----------



## BadWolf (Oct 12, 2012)

She ain't pretty, but she's mine! hahaha!
(Sorry for the yucky winter picture.) 

This is our 8ft x 16ft run-in that we convert into 1 big stall or 2 8ft x 8ft mini stalls, as needed.

We're planning to more than double this to a full stable before winter.
The new part will add a 3rd 8ft x 8ft mini stall, and (2) 12ft x 12ft full size stalls with a 10ft aisle in the middle. 8s on one side, 12s on the other.

The "frame" of landscape timbers and boards came from a garden bed that never got built.
The back wall (not pictured) is made of recycled pallets, not the kind with big gaps.
The metal was salvaged from a commercial chicken house that was hit by a tornado.
The gates were left at the property when we bought the place.

All of the materials were 100% recycled/free.
I designed it, and it was built by me, my husband, and my father-in-law.

I thought about not sharing a photo because sometimes I'm embarrassed of how crooked it is.
I wish everyday I had a big, beautiful stable, but I'm (secretly) proud of this one


----------



## STT GUY (Apr 23, 2014)

*Covered Round Pen....*

Only have to put the base and footing in. We have a 15 foot diameter fan and plenty of light for night use as well. Start staining the wood tomorrow.


----------



## clumsychelsea (Jul 9, 2014)

I'm planning to look for a property in the next few years that could be planned out and converted to a horsey friendly place! It's going to be a good few years before anything at all happens, but it's in the books. 

Subbing because looking at barns is my version of looking at designer shoes and handbags... Can't get enough.


----------



## STT GUY (Apr 23, 2014)

*Updated pics of progress on project*

Here are some more pics

Covered round pen is in rear. 4 stall shed row with tack and feed storage is to the right and our home is in front.

Now comes getting the arena area footing done.


----------



## roadswarrior (Sep 20, 2013)

You guys have some nice barns! Its neat to see how people all over have different set ups. Unfortunately I just board here, but maybe when the stars align I'll have my own place.

Where I live it is wet 75% of the time(although not so much this year ) Because of that leaving the horses in pasture all year doesn't always work so the barn has crusher dust paddocks.

The property is pretty big with 7 separate barns, 3 arenas, a round pen, 3/8 mile track and trails on the property. Needless to say, I spend almost all of my free time here.


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

I am so impressed with all of the barns. We impressive 2 story barnes and functional run in sheds. I think this kind of diversity is was makes HF work.
You are not going to believe it but we are having a garage sale tomorrow and Saturday for our barn fund. Our livestock is expanding and we ha put off the barn too long. We will soon have 5 horses and 2 heffers on our 50 acres. I have a desire to purchase an Arabian (don't tell DH). So instead of dipping into savings we're having a garage sale. Wish us luck🎉🎉.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Modoglover (Jul 20, 2013)

Subbing. I love seeing all your barns! My minis would love them!


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

I love my barn. It has everything I need except maybe a washer and dryer. Indoor arena, locked tack room, wash stall, round pen, two outdoor arenas and trails.

MY SONRISE STABLES | Broken Arrow, OK 74011


----------



## STT GUY (Apr 23, 2014)

*It's all finished!!*

Our arena, shed row barn and covered round pen project is 100% compete.

Here area few pics of the finished product. The arena footing and base was a bit more extensive than we had planned but better to do it right once.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Wow! Looks great! I have since moved and my barn is... ahem... well it just went up today. A 10x20 canvas shelter for winter for Casey. The neighbors love us.


----------

